# First Beach Trip and Dog Park



## 2Gingers (Jan 25, 2018)

I took Jax (1 1/2 yo) with me to Gulf Shores, AL. He got to experience the Gulf and a dog park for the first time. While at one of the local dog parks, we ran into another vizsla puppy! Her name is Roux, and she's 6 months old. She and Jax had a blast chasing each other and playing tug of war (Jax's favorite game). Roux definitely held her own!

Jax wasn't too fond of the Gulf. However, he loved the Dog Pond at Lake Shelby (no loud, crashing waves :grin). I also learned he doesn't like heights; the condo's balcony was a little too high up for him. Occasionally, he would walk out to view the gulls flying by.

Overall, it was a great trip, and Jax had a blast!!!


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

oh my, looks like u guys had a great time.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Beautiful pictures. 
The waves can be a lot for some of them to take in. 
I always find it funny, how Vizslas gravitate to each other. Take them to a place with 20 other dogs, and they will find the Vizsla in the group.


----------

